# اكسل شيت لكيفية حساب اوزان الصاج اللى عندك فى المشروع



## ahmedbayoumy (30 أبريل 2009)

:20::20::20:اكسل شيت لكيفية حساب اوزان الصاج اللى عندك فى المشروع 
duct calculation:20::20::20:


----------



## engwal (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو خليل طه (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## amr fathy (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف..........


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم


----------



## شهدشهد (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## light man (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة..............................................


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وتقبل صالح دعائكم وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج به خطأ
معادله حساب المساحه ناقصه وغير صحيحه لانها لاتتضمن طول الدكت
Area=(H8+I8)*2*2.54/100


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

صحيح الاخ زيكو معك حق بس خلاص وداعا لكل الشيتات القديمه 
وان سوف اضيف احدث اكسيل شيت لدار الهندسه 
من اجمل واروع الشيتات اللى استخدمتها ومبنى على اساس على صحيح وهى smacna و الاشرى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 يوليو 2009)

طيب كان من الاول وضعته!!!


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

لسه جايبه بعد بحث طويل من الاخوه جزاهم الله خيرا من دار الهندسه متقلقش انا مش بخيل 
وعلى العموم متشكرين يا عم زيكو


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (6 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم ...

لكن أعتقد أن الملف فيه خطأ , فلو وضعت قيمة طول الدكت (بالمتر) أكبر من عرضه (الانش) فإن البرنامج سيعتمد تحديد سماكة الصاج على أساس طول الدكت!!!! علماً أن طول الدكت لا علاقة له بتاتاً بتحديد سماكة الصاج


----------



## م عمر جمال (29 يناير 2010)

البرنامج صحيح لأنه بيضرب الطول فى معادلة ال net weight) =B8*C8*F8*G8/1000)
(G8 =length(m
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mmeslhy (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## iraqiengineer (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nightmagics (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي للمهندس احمد بيومي ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## engwal (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## أبو ديمة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## engwal (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدخالد ع.العزيز (21 ديسمبر 2010)

:79:عاوز احمل البرنامج


----------



## حسام محمد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

وين البرنامج يا معلم .... نحن بانتظارك
الله يوفقك


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اين البرنامج جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## A HASSAN (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 يناير 2011)

ahmedbayoumy قال:


> صحيح الاخ زيكو معك حق بس خلاص وداعا لكل الشيتات القديمه
> وان سوف اضيف احدث اكسيل شيت لدار الهندسه
> من اجمل واروع الشيتات اللى استخدمتها ومبنى على اساس على صحيح وهى smacna و الاشرى


 فين الاكسل شيت بتاع دار الهندسة يا بش مهندس
بالانتظار


----------



## فتحي احم (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr_685 (12 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على هذا الملف.*


----------



## A HASSAN (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## م.محمد جمعه (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## deago (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا​*


----------



## drmady (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (29 فبراير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?t3e6atuvh8frbji
اخواني الكرام هذا الرابط به شيت دار الهندسة لحساب وزن الدكت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_taha_a (31 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا


----------

